# Is this a good gas weedeater Yardman ym300



## deb741 (Oct 3, 2005)

I saw at a pawn shop a Yardman ym300 gas weeedeater? Is this a reliable weedeater?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yardman doesn't show a ym300 model but if it is like the ym400 ( http://www.yardman.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=1565&CAT=18&SUB=118# ) then it is a common Ryobi style weedeater. The same thing can be bought at Lowes in the Bolans brand for about $70. They are as good as any other consumer grade weedeater.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i have a ym400 and it lit itself on fire for no aparent reason while i was using it, the plastic is warped now, but it didnt leak, and it still runs, it just dies after a while, runs long enough to trim a yard, but it will die after about 10 minutes, and start back up on choke after a few pulls
weird trimmer, but was good for almost a year


----------

